# More interesting finds in moving



## debodun (Aug 26, 2021)

A brass pastry cutter from Germany and a Russian teacup.


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

Wow, so cool.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 27, 2021)

That could be silver on that tea cup.
Should clean up with some metal polish.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 27, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> That could be silver on that tea cup.
> Should clean up with some metal polish.



Really interesting finds...

Should you want to try and sell the teacup, I wouldn't attempt to polish the silver, once removed that patina will take decades to recover...


----------



## bowmore (Aug 27, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> That could be silver on that tea cup.
> Should clean up with some metal polish.


Deb, that may have some value. Do not polish it. Look for a hallmark on the bottom. I checked eBay and they are going anywhere from $35 to a couple hundred. That is certainly worth keeping. Beats drapes


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 27, 2021)

Sorry about  the polish suggestion,, Thought deb as  thinking of keeping it.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 27, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Deb, that may have some value. Do not polish it. Look for a hallmark on the bottom. I checked eBay and they are going anywhere from $35 to a couple hundred. That is certainly worth keeping. Beats drapes



unless those drapes are vintage bark clothe  -  do you check eBay's sold listings for value...?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 27, 2021)

I would keep the little teacup because it’s interesting but it would have to earn its keep as a  toothbrush holder, vase, etc...

Having a purpose gives it more dignity than just being another dust catcher on a shelf  surrounded by other dust catchers.


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2021)

No marks on the bottom of the teacup. It looks attached by soldering.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 27, 2021)

Pot metal?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2021)

This wooden cat cut-out I found in a basket with bed sheets. I suspect my mom got it for me as a Christmas gift years ago and then forgot about it.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 27, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Sorry about  the polish suggestion,, Thought deb as  thinking of keeping it.


Yeah, if she's gonna keep it, she should clean it up. If not, let the new owner decide.

A soft toothbrush and some toothpaste would clean it good without damage.


----------



## Jules (Aug 27, 2021)

Avoiding cleaning silver with toothpaste - it and the grit on the items make scratches.  

I like that cat.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 27, 2021)

Deb,

Some of your posts are just plain amazing. 
LOL, are you sure that you are not living in a museum?


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 27, 2021)

Deb,, I must admit I grew up in a big old farm house.
I think I snooped in every room  but my folk's  bedroom.

There one room that no one used.

I found  some old heavy quilts made a nest in them.
Spend many a day  up there.
Even  was an old metal chamber pot with lid that I  peed in.

Got a lecture about that .


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Deb,
> 
> Some of your posts are just plain amazing.
> LOL, are you sure that you are not living in a museum?


Like the Addams Family - "Their house is a museum, when people come to see 'em."

You saw the "before" photos of my moving adventures.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 28, 2021)

debodun said:


> This wooden cat cut-out I found in a basket with bed sheets. I suspect my mom got it for me as a Christmas gift years ago and then forgot about it.
> 
> View attachment 180744


This cat is so cute; you could attach it to a nice wreath to decorate your front door during Christmas or any other time.  I love changing the wreaths on our front door.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2021)

A stained glass and mirrored trinket box. I got my digital camera in the mirror...


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 30, 2021)

*That's unusual.  Do you have somewhere to display it ,,if you keep?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2021)

Yes...as soon as I can get some of my bookcases to the other house.


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2021)

These were in a box in the attic wrapped in newspapers dated 1980. They were made by the Libbey Glass Co.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 10, 2021)

They are selling on eBay for between $35 and $75


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2021)

Is that for a set, or for each?


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2021)

These were also in with the highlander tumblers - two (4 & 6 oz) juice glasses with a Davy Crockett theme. Made by Hazel Atlas Glass.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> Avoiding cleaning silver with toothpaste - it and the grit on the items make scratches.
> 
> I like that cat.


Using plain, white toothpaste with no baking soda, tartar control, or whitening agents in it is fine. And you have to use the soft brush, but a soft cloth or cotton swabs works, too. I've done it, and everything came out great.

I don't think you're supposed to use it on sterling, though. I just remembered that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> These were also in with the highlander tumblers - two (4 & 6 oz) juice glasses with a Davy Crockett theme. Made by Hazel Atlas Glass.
> 
> View attachment 183237


They look like the jelly or peanut butter jars that came with snap on lids.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 10, 2021)

try searching using the term 'swanky swigs'  -  they sometimes sell well...


----------



## bowmore (Sep 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> Is that for a set, or for each?


For the set. Look it up on eBay


----------



## bowmore (Sep 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> These were also in with the highlander tumblers - two (4 & 6 oz) juice glasses with a Davy Crockett theme. Made by Hazel Atlas Glass.
> 
> View attachment 183237


eBay $10-20 each


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2021)

Some interesting looking books:


----------



## bowmore (Sep 13, 2021)

The will rogers book is $6.99 on eBay. The gene Autry book is $5 to $9 on eBay.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 13, 2021)

debodun said:


> These were in a box in the attic wrapped in newspapers dated 1980. They were made by the Libbey Glass Co.
> 
> View attachment 183227View attachment 183228


did you know there was no such thing as a Wallace Highlander. ?

In fact William Wallace  family were South westerners, and more likely not even Scots but originally from Wales...  as a Scot we got Wallace rammed down our throat in History at school.... and often visited the Wallace monument as kids

From Wicki...


William Wallace
as a Scottish knight who became one of the main leaders during the First War of Scottish Independence.[4]

Along with Andrew Moray, Wallace defeated an English army at the Battle of Stirling Bridge in September 1297. He was appointed Guardian of Scotland and served until his defeat at the Battle of Falkirk in July 1298. In August 1305, Wallace was captured in Robroyston, near Glasgow, and handed over to King Edward I of England, who had him hanged, drawn and quartered for high treason and crimes against English civilians.


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> did you know there was no such thing as a Wallace Highlander. ?


I only know what it says on the glass....


----------



## bowmore (Sep 13, 2021)

Speaking of finding things, we were clearing out the back of a clothes closet, and came across a bag. In it were some things I had bought for my wife when I was on a trip to the UK  and Paris in 2006. Inside was a guide book to the Louvre, a model of the Eiffel Tower, a refrigerator magnet from London, and a red glass figurine of a Welsh Dragon


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2021)

Your Christmas shopping is done.


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2021)

A couple of picnic baskets that were in the attic.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2021)

I was thinking of Yogi when I found them.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> A couple of picnic baskets that were in the attic.
> 
> View attachment 183902View attachment 183903View attachment 183904View attachment 183905


Those actually might fetch a decent price. My son and DIL belong to a vintage bike club that hosts what they call the "Tweed Ride" once or twice a year. The ride includes stopping at a park for lunch, and the 150 (local) members are always looking to buy vintage picanik baskets.


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2021)

The smaller one has a little wooden rack in it to create 2 storage spaces.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2021)

I like the weaving pattern on the last one.   Or is it faux?


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 14, 2021)

debodun said:


> The smaller one has a little wooden rack in it to create 2 storage spaces.


Yeah, I can see that. It's cute. And it would fit nicely behind a bicycle seat.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I like the weaving pattern on the last one.   Or is it faux?


I don't think it's faux, but it might be machine-made. Those were popular in the 70s. My mom had one.


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2021)

I posted a picture of that one with the rack inside on a FB antique group site. Someone said it was a double pie basket.

The other feels like weaving, but I'm no expert.


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm not sure what to do with a Kegelcizer in my possession that was in my aunt's estate. If you don't know what that is, there's one on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/112222796419

I'd feel uneasy putting it out for sale - if incorrectly used, people could hurt themselves, or claim they got an infection from it. I suppose I could tell them it was a knife rest.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2021)

Not sure what to do with it deb?  Why you just !@#$%^&*(+;  or the other one, the +)*&^%$#@!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2021)

duplicate


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2021)

My dad's wingtips I found in a cabinet in the garage. He always said they were the shoes he wore when he got married. Also a bottle from the Saratoga Vichy Company - this was under a bench on the back porch.


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2021)

My dad's fishing tackle box. Offered to cousin, he didn't want anything even though he said some of the lures may be valuable. I think what put him off were the lead sinkers.


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2021)

A cache of old newspapers dating from 1862 to 1923. These are just a few samples:


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

I cleaned off the hutch in the dining room this morning and found this nifty serving tray depicting an old sailing ship.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

The hutch after removing the items on the middle section and some of the "keepers" I found on it. One was a poem decorated with a flag that was a presentation to my mother from a civic group. Now all I have to do is the top shelves and the bottom cabinets.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> I cleaned off the hutch in the dining room this morning and found this nifty serving tray depicting an old sailing ship.
> 
> View attachment 185651


Approx $30 on eBay. Price it at 10


----------



## bowmore (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> My dad's wingtips I found in a cabinet in the garage. He always said they were the shoes he wore when he got married. Also a bottle from the Saratoga Vichy Company - this was under a bench on the back porch.
> 
> View attachment 184643
> 
> View attachment 184645


Bottle is from  Saratoga Vichy Water $10 on eBay


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

I put the tray it on Marketplace for $5 a few hours ago. Not even one view yet.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> A cache of old newspapers dating from 1862 to 1923. These are just a few samples:
> 
> View attachment 185468View attachment 185469View attachment 185470View attachment 185471


$10 to $20 each on eBay


----------



## bowmore (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> My dad's fishing tackle box. Offered to cousin, he didn't want anything even though he said some of the lures may be valuable. I think what put him off were the lead sinkers.
> 
> View attachment 185306


Toss everything except the lures


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

I put the newspspers on Marketplace yesterday - $25 for the whole lot. Got 1 view, but no follow-ups on it.


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Toss everything except the lures


Except the bobbers. They'd just keep popping up.


----------



## win231 (Sep 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> These were in a box in the attic wrapped in newspapers dated 1980. They were made by the Libbey Glass Co.
> 
> View attachment 183227View attachment 183228


Libbey makes great stuff:


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2021)

Different companies - Libby's vs. Libbey


----------



## win231 (Sep 26, 2021)

debodun said:


> Different companies - Libby's vs. Libbey


Of course.  But I just couldn't resist.......


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)

I've started on the kitchen. I've never seen so many casserole lids that don't fit any of the bowls! I did find this bail handle pancake griddle I remembr my mom using when I was a kid. Also a Dr. Oekter tart pan made in Germany.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 7, 2021)

cast iron is highly collectible.   I've never seen a flat griddle with a bail.  

is it marked on the bottom?

when a collector really, really wants an item, the price of shipping isn't usually an issue.

if I were your neighbor, I'd gladly hep where I could....


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> cast iron is highly collectible.   I've never seen a flat griddle with a bail.
> 
> is it marked on the bottom?


Yes, Wagner.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 7, 2021)

debodun said:


> Yes, Wagner.
> 
> View attachment 187932



can you shoot a better pic on the bottom  -  making sure to get all lettering, numbering?

that should help a whole bunch in dating it...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2021)

https://www.oetker.com/en/homepage


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2021)

An antique dealer passed the griddle up for $10.


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2021)

A Planters Peanut nut chopper and assorted other kitchen items.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 12, 2021)

debodun said:


> I've started on the kitchen. I've never seen so many casserole lids that don't fit any of the bowls! I did find this bail handle pancake griddle I remembr my mom using when I was a kid. Also a Dr. Oekter tart pan made in Germany.
> 
> View attachment 187929View attachment 187930


Tart pan is $13 on eBay


----------



## bowmore (Oct 12, 2021)

Toss both the boxes out.


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2021)

A old tin of flea powder. The girl with the dog & cat are cute.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 19, 2021)

deb,
I saw an article on MSN about a house that had not been lived in for 40 years. Someone took it over and ;posted pictures of the things they found. It sort of reminded of your photos.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> A old tin of flea powder. The girl with the dog & cat are cute.
> 
> View attachment 190035


not really.


----------



## Jules (Oct 19, 2021)

Does it still have flea powder in it?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> Does it still have flea powder in it?


Yes, almost full.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 19, 2021)

bowmore said:


> deb,
> I saw an article on MSN about a house that had not been lived in for 40 years. Someone took it over and ;posted pictures of the things they found. It sort of reminded of your photos.


Maybe it was article on Deb's present home.


----------



## win231 (Oct 19, 2021)

Call "Antiques Roadshow."  It might be worth something.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2021)

A spaniel doll


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> A spaniel doll
> 
> View attachment 190506


You might be able to sell that on Etsy or eBay.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm trying to find out how much it's worth.


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2021)

I put these on Marketplace for $30 each (or both for $50) and got a nibble. The person reasoned that if I sold both for $50, that meant one was $20 and the other $30 (although I don't know how they assigned those values - why not $25 and $25?). She then went on to say she would take drop-leaf for the $20. SHEEEESH -and I though I was a tight-wad!


----------



## bowmore (Oct 22, 2021)

Take the $20 and run. It is one more thing out of the house


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2021)

Nice table, very similar to the one I bought with the surprise inside.


----------



## Jules (Oct 22, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Nice table, very similar to the one I bought with the surprise inside.


Did I miss that story?


----------



## Jules (Oct 22, 2021)

debodun said:


> A spaniel doll
> 
> View attachment 190506


Where on earth was something this size stored that you’d never seen it?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> Did I miss that story?


https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/no-wonder-i-cant-sell-my-items.65154/#post-1890953


----------



## Jules (Oct 22, 2021)

Pepper said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/no-wonder-i-cant-sell-my-items.65154/#post-1890953


Now I remember.  Ewww.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> Now I remember.  Ewww.


Double ewwww.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2021)

Triple Ewww.  After all, *I* lived it!


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2021)

These look like antique household tools. The only ones I am fairly sure of are the meat fork (with built in ejector) and the carpet beater (with red handle).


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> These look like antique household tools. The only ones I am fairly sure of are the meat fork (with built in ejector) and the carpet beater (with red handle).
> 
> View attachment 190695View attachment 190696View attachment 190697View attachment 190698


The 28" tool at the bottom right looks like an antique rug beater, according to photos I looked up on google. I hope someone identifies the rest of them.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 23, 2021)

Interesting, now toss them


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Interesting, now toss them


You caused me to spew my tea!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 23, 2021)

They look like medieval torture devices to me, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2021)

I like the meat fork with the ejector built in.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Interesting, now toss them



Probably _very few things_ in this move have made their way to a trash can.


----------



## helenbacque (Oct 23, 2021)

Two of the wire things look like gadgets to toast a slice of bread at a fireplace


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> These look like antique household tools. The only ones I am fairly sure of are the meat fork (with built in ejector) and the carpet beater (with red handle).
> 
> View attachment 190695View attachment 190696View attachment 190697View attachment 190698


They look very nasty and ready to cause some pain.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 23, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Probably _very few things_ in this move have made their way to a trash can.


But you cannot put 20 pounds of crap into a 5 pound bag.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2021)

The lower item in this photo is an egg beater or whisk.

You place it straight up in a bowl and push straight down on the spring loaded handle to make it whirl around.  Usually they are gummed up and need a few drops of kitchen oil applied to make them work.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2021)

I never needed any 'fancy' stuff to beat eggs with.  I don't even need any electricity help in making cheesecake.  A fork or a clean finger on clean hands works as well or better.


----------



## Jules (Oct 23, 2021)

debodun said:


> I like the meat fork with the ejector built in.


You’re not planning on using any of these items in your kitchen?  

These could be donated to a historical society.  Maybe you’d get a little bit of a tax receipt.  

The carpet beater might come in handy.


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2021)

Started in on my mom's bedroom this morning. This twin size 4-poster bed was buried under a mountain of wicker baskets. The ornate table was beside it covered in knitted blankets and dresser scarves. A 10" plate with a turkey on it was in a bureau drawer (don't ask).


----------



## Pinky (Oct 25, 2021)

You mean .. you are still going through the old house, finding more stuff?


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2021)

Looks like it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2021)

Your mother's bedspread is a pretty old-timey fabric.
Sorry to say, the table and the plate couldn't be more ugly.


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2021)

I sold two drop-leaf tables for $50!


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2021)

The mattress on that bed is better than the one I'm sleeping on. I may swap later. I have a dumpster guy coming on Friday.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 25, 2021)

Didn't you buy a new mattress?  Or, am I thinking of myself, because I did, last year.  Finally!


----------



## Remy (Oct 25, 2021)

I like mister turkey plate. Good on selling the tables. I like drop leaf tables.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 25, 2021)

debodun said:


> I sold two drop-leaf tables for $50!
> 
> View attachment 191034View attachment 191035


Yay!


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2021)

Well, for everything I sell, I get 5 or 6 that never show up. The person that wanted the tables didn't come in person. She sent her boyfriend and step-father to get it. Then they argued about the condition and price. In addition, they were over three house late from when she said they'd be there.  I like the actual buyer to see the item in person


----------



## Pepper (Oct 25, 2021)

I hate that too deb.  Hate waiting for people to decide to show up.  OTOH, I'm so prompt it's a sickness!


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 25, 2021)

Didn't you post  picture of your bed?
As I recall it was  plain,, this one of your  mother's,is a keeper.
Toss the plain one.


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2021)

I did swap mattresses. I was surprised how heavy my mom's is. Mine is the same size and thickness but weights a lot less. What a job lugging that upstairs. Hers is a lot firmer, too. I bought hers 2 months before she passed, so it didn't get that much use -  it's like new. After sleeping on that sunken pillow-top, mom's felt like sleeping on a board. Then I removed the box spring. Here it is - just the frame now.


----------

